# للتنازل عن خادمه اندونسيه



## بنوته صغيرونه (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أريد التنازل عن خادمه اندونيسيه جديده
السبب لان بيتي كبير 3 ادوار وتقول ما اقدر اشتغل بروحي 



لللإستفسار​ 0544499914


----------



## عاشقة مستحيل (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: للتنازل عن خادمه اندونسيه*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## تاجرة متميزة (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: للتنازل عن خادمه اندونسيه*

مووووووووووووووفقه


----------



## خوخه (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: للتنازل عن خادمه اندونسيه*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## ورد الكون (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: للتنازل عن خادمه اندونسيه*

اختي انتي باي منطقه


وكم سعر التنازل


----------



## امبروزيا (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: للتنازل عن خادمه اندونسيه*

آستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ..}


----------



## نانا (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: للتنازل عن خادمه اندونسيه*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,موفقة,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## أم عايد (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للتنازل عن خادمه اندونسيه*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## بسمـــــه (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للتنازل عن خادمه اندونسيه*

موفقه يالغلااااااا


----------

